# Mädels aus Hessen gesucht zum gemeinsamen Biken und den ein oder anderen BikeParkBesuch



## ma_kizzen (18. März 2014)

Huhu zusammen,

hab's satt immer alleine durch die Wälder zu heizen und starte jetzt hier mal den ultimativen Aufruf 

Vielleicht gibt es ja im Umkreis andere Mädels, denen es ähnlich ergeht???

Zur mir: bin 30, komme aus Langen, hab nen AllMountain, fahre gerne Trails und auch hier und dort mal im BikePark. In 2 Wochen bin ich in Beerfelden zum LadiesOpen... Wer noch? Hätte auch Lust mal nach Saalbach zu fahren... aber in Gesellschaft macht irgendwie alles mehr Spaß...

Es muss doch ähnlich Verrückte im Raum OF/DA/FFM geben....

Viele Grüße
Jacqui


----------



## crushkill (19. März 2014)

Hallo bin auch auf der Suche nach netten Mitfahrern und neuen Wegen. Bin weiblich, 31 und nach OF/FFM ist es nicht weit aus der Ecke Gelnhausen.  Hab ein nicht artgerecht genutztes Freeride HT. 

Lieber Gruß
Lisa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ma_kizzen (19. März 2014)

Huhu Lisa,

cool, Gelnhausen is ja wirklich nicht weit & dein FR Radl muss doch genutzt werden  ! Ihr habt doch bestimmt auch schöne Wege bei euch in der Ecke oder? Hier in Langen ist es eher monoton. Was fährst Du denn so? Magst Du eher so Touren machen und/oder auch mal Bikepark? Am 29./30.3 ist in Beerfelden Ladies Open. Dort werden an beiden Tagen auch Kurse (Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene) von RidingStyle angeboten. Vielleicht hast Du Lust? Ich bin am So dort....

Ich würde auch gern mal mit den Rädern Richtung Östereich (Saalbach zB) Urlaub + Biken ... wäre doch super wenn man das in einer Gruppe macht.

Oh Gott, Fragen ohne Ende...

LG!
Jac


----------



## BittersweetBR (20. März 2014)

Hy Mädels,

ich melde auch mal mein Intersse an. Ich bin zwar noch nicht verrückt...aber auf dem besten Weg dahin 
Bin auf jeden Fall SA in Beerfelden und sammle dort meine erste Bikepark-Erfahrung (mache erst mal den 1er Kurs bei RidingStyle mit).
Sonntag halte ich noch flexibel, aber vll. sieht man sich ja dann ...

Ansonsten bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Aktuell bin ich noch mit meinem HT unterwegs. ...
Dann wäre ich für alle Schandtaten bereit, ob in Hessen oder in Saalbach 

Viele Grüße,
Marion


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2014)

Am Samstag, den 29. März, bin ich auch auf dem Ladies Open in Beerfelden und mach ebenfalls beim Einsteigerkurs Girls Only-Gravity 1 mit. Wird mein erster Bikeparkbesuch (komme eher aus dem CC und Tourenbereich) und freu mich schon total drauf   
Will mal Bikeparkluft schnuppern.... und vielleicht finde ich da sogar Gefallen dran


----------



## BittersweetBR (20. März 2014)

Super! Da waren es schon zwei


----------



## Silvermoon (20. März 2014)

...ich bin so ne Kurze, die sich wahrscheinlich vor lauter Protektorengedöns kaum bewegen kann 

also, Marion, falls du da sowas Kurzes in Blond angewackelt siehst, das bin ich dann.... darfst mich gerne ansprechen


----------



## BittersweetBR (21. März 2014)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...ich bin so ne Kurze, die sich wahrscheinlich vor lauter Protektorengedöns kaum bewegen kann



ich kringel mich gerade vor Lachen!... bin nämlich auch ne Kurze...nur in Brünett  Also, wir werden uns finden


----------



## ma_kizzen (21. März 2014)

Huhu Ihr Zwei,

hm, ich hab "leider" am So den Kurs... da muss ich mal überlegen, ob ich vlt auch einfach am Sa nach Beerfelden komm  Soweit ich weiß, ist da auch n Grillen geplant... Wo fahrt ihr denn sonst so rum???

LG aus Langen!


----------



## wintergriller (21. März 2014)

Bin auch am Sa und/oder Sonntag in Beerfelden, je nach Wetterlage 
Samstag ist eigentlich empfehlenswerter weil man abends schön grillen und das ein oder andere Getränk konsumieren kann 

Bin sonst im Taunus unterwegs....


----------



## ma_kizzen (21. März 2014)

Huhu Wintergriller (passend zum Thema  ),

ja, klar, setzt aber voraus, dass ich dann da auch übernachte... hab nur nen Kleinwagen, der mit meinem Rad schon eigtl mehr als ausgefüllt ist.... Hab mir sagen lassen die Pension am Wald würde sich anbieten....

LG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BittersweetBR (21. März 2014)

Ich bin meist im Odenwald (Frankenstein, Melibokus) unterwegs. Also, falls wir uns "verpassen" können wir sicher 
auch so mal was auf die Beine stellen. Komme auch gerne mal in den Taunus.


----------



## Silvermoon (21. März 2014)

BittersweetBR schrieb:


> ich kringel mich gerade vor Lachen!... bin nämlich auch ne Kurze...nur in Brünett  Also, wir werden uns finden



 na dann.... wackeln da 2 Kurze mit Protektorengedöns durch die Lande!!! Denke, wir werden uns bestimmt nicht verfehlen 
Bis nächsten Samstag dann ....


----------



## 3ster (22. März 2014)

Hey Leute, hey Marion (du wirst gleich wissen, warum ich das gesondert schreibe  )

bin auch auf der Suche nach netten Mädels, die Lust aufs Biken haben. Bisher ist die Auswahl nämlich eher gering, leider . Bin 29 Jahre alt und habe mir vor kurzem, nachdem ich jahrelang Touren gefahren bin, zum ersten mal in meinem Leben ein Rad mit mehr Federweg zugelegt. Seitdem ich das Enduro habe versuche ich auch so viel wie möglich zu fahren (ich bin infiziert, könnte man sagen ) und besser zu werden, da ich das "Bergabfahren" noch nicht gerade als meine Spezialität bezeichnen kann  Deshalb bin ich eigentlich immer für eine gemeinsame Runde zu begeistern. Ich komme zwar aus Fulda, was ein bisschen weiter im Norden/ Osten liegt, aber die Entfernung ist mit dem Auto ja dann doch überschaubar. An einer gemeinsamen Fahrt/ Ausflug in die Alpenregionen hätte ich generell übrigens auch Interesse 

In Beerfelden werde ich übrigens auch am Samstag und Sonntag dabei sein und freue mich schon total drauf. 

Also dann sind wir ja doch schon ein paar, da wird sich doch sicher mal was machen lassen 

LG
Tina


----------



## BittersweetBR (22. März 2014)

Hy Tina 
Schön, dich hier anzutreffen! 
Na, wenn sich bei der Fülle an 'willigen' Mädels nix auf die Beine stellen lässt, weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin dieses Mal leider nicht in Beerfelden zum LadiesOpen, die letzten Jahre war ich allerdings dabei und die Gravitykurse von RidingStyle kann ich empfehlen.
Ich bin ansonsten mehr mit ein paar Jungs im Spessart und Taunus unterwegs, aber gegen eine Mädelsrunde ist grundsätzlich nichts einzuwenden. Ihr könnt Euch auch gerne anschließen, wenn wir eine Runde drehen. Verabreden tun wir uns im Thread Eisbären im Unterforum Frankfurt und Umgebung. Wir drehen auch mal gemütliche Runden um den Buchberg mit den Trails dort, Birkenhainer, Klappermühlchen, ect. Manchmal geht es auch tiefer in den Spessart, dann kommen schon mal 120-140 km und bis 2000 HM zusammen. Also mit nem Enduro/Freerider plagt man sich dann schon, wenn der Rest auf AMs oder Racefullys unterwegs ist.
Wenn es in den Taunus geht nehme ich gerne mal die U-Bahn bis Oberursel-Hohemark. Im Sommer nimmt der Bus an der Hohemark auch auch Räder mit zum Feldi hoch. Meistens fahren wir aber von Hanau aus mit den Bikes direkt hin. Dann bleibt das Enduro allerdings im Stall und das AM kommt zum Zuge. Für den Taunus gibt es im Regionalforum aber auch ne Menge anderer Angebote. Und bei denen werden auch immer mal reine Frauengruppen gebildet. Einfach mal reinschauen.
Mein Standort ist Maintal/Hanau.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2014)

...einen hab ich noch.
Ab April werden wir an Wochenenden mit gutem Wetter (Ostern voraussichtlich ausgenommen) den Hahnenkamm wieder unsicher machen. Bis dorthin sind es ca. 16 km von Hanau-Steinheim aus. Jede Menge Trails (legale und illegale, aber egal) und schicke Bombenkrater. Je nach Kondition fahren wir mehrfach über WABs hoch und grasen abwärts die Trails in alle Richtungen ab. Wem es zuviel wird kann am Hahnenkammhaus auch ne Pause einlegen und was essen und trinken bis der restliche Trupp wieder oben eintrifft. Es wird Rücksicht genommen, keiner muss sich konditionell oder fahrtechnisch beweisen. Von und wieder nach Hanau und 3x hoch (und natürlich runter) ergeben so ca. 80 km und 1600 HM.
Am 06.07. ist das "lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab" auch als feste Tour im LMB. Start 10:00 Uhr Hanau-Steinheim am Druckhaus (das ist ne Kneipe am Mainufer, Illertstraße 2). Voraussetzung ist hinreichend gutes Wetter (der Guide ist Schönwetterfahrer, d.h., es darf nicht regnen). Und er ist gerne mal Hahn im Korb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crushkill (23. März 2014)

Da schaut man hier mal kurz nicht vorbei und es geht rund. Soviele Mädels, da sollten sich doch wirklich ein paar gemeinsame Fahrten organisieren lassen. 
Allen die heute in Beerfelden sind wünsche ich viel Spaß, hat für mich leider nicht geklappt.

@ma kizzen, wirklich schöne Trails habe ich so direkt um Gelnhausen auch noch nicht gefunden. Fahre meistens durch die Wälder und schaue wo mich mein Radl hinführt. In GN soll es einen besseren Trail geben, doch den habe ich leider noch nicht näher suchen können. 
Für lange Touren sind mein schwerer Chopper und seine Fahrerin noch nicht fit genug, doch da arbeite ich daran. Einen Bikepark, am liebsten Winterberg mag ich dieses Jahr auch gerne besuchen. Entweder mit dem eigenen Bike oder dort was schönes vollgefedertes leihen.  Glaub die Eifersucht verkraftet mein Hardtail, wir führen eine offene Beziehung. 


@Chaotenkind, mit der U-Bahn nach Oberursel/ Hohemark und dann den Berg hoch ist das zweite was ich mir dieses Jahr vorgenommen habe. Dort soll ja auch für jede Könnerstufe was richtiges dabei sein.
Hoffe meine schlaffen Waden schaffens den Berg hoch.

Ansonsten hätte ich auch gerne Lust viel Zeit im Bombenkrater OF zu verbringen, der liegts so schön ums Eck und ist mit der S-Bahn prima zu erreichen, natürlich nicht alleine. Wäre doch schön dafür auch mal ein Grüppchen zusammen zu bekommen.

LG Lisa


----------



## wintergriller (24. März 2014)

ma_kizzen schrieb:


> Huhu Wintergriller (passend zum Thema  ),
> 
> ja, klar, setzt aber voraus, dass ich dann da auch übernachte... hab nur nen Kleinwagen, der mit meinem Rad schon eigtl mehr als ausgefüllt ist.... Hab mir sagen lassen die Pension am Wald würde sich anbieten....
> 
> LG!


Pension am Walde ist sehr empfehlenswert!! Ziemlich oldschool aber gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis  Wir haben letztes Jahr auch dort übernachtet.... was beim Wetter letztes Jahr auch eine ziemlich kluge Entscheidung war


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. März 2014)

Im Bombenkrater in Offenbach war ich noch nicht. Mal schauen, müsste sich aber auch mal einrichten lassen. Am Sonntag, bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter, wollen wir zum Franzosenkopf (liegt im Spessart). Da sind ein paar nette Trails dabei, allerdings muss man sich auch etliche Höhenmeter über WABs hochschaffen. Ich denke, es wird so auf 120 km und 1600 HM bergauf rauslaufen. Deswegen bin ich an dem WE auch nicht in Beerfelden. Sonst habe ich das LadiesOpen immer gerne mitgemacht.

Feldi ist schön, am Anfang würde ich den X-Trail empfehlen, der ist recht entspannt. Und wie gesagt, im Sommer hat man auch die Möglichkeit, sich am Wochenende samt Rad ab Hohemark vom Bus bis aufs Plateau hochbringen zu lassen. Da spart man sich die Kraft für vernünftiges runterfahren. Der Nachteil ist, am WE ist das Gebiet ziemlich überlaufen. Da ist es im Spessart entspannter.
Manchmal treffen wir uns auch an der Saalburg. Von den Kilometern sind es von dort aus nicht viele bis hoch. Je nach dem, so ca. 6-8 km. Geht halt am Stück bergauf, aber man ist ja nicht auf der Flucht und kann gemütlich machen.


----------



## Kassandrophe (24. März 2014)

Huhu!
Ich hab mich eben erst im Forum angemeldet, weil ich mir dieses Wochenende wie so oft gedacht habe, dass es doch auch mal schön wäre mit Mädels zu fahren. Im Moment bin ich nur mit Jungs unterwegs... Dabei steigen an der Hohenmark auch immer so viele Mädels aus...
Und tata... Gleich ein aktueller Thread zu meinem Revier 
Also ich bin 30 Jahre, fahre seit drei Jahren Touren (XC) und hab seit Ende letzten Sommers nun auch ein großes Fahrrad  (AM/Enduro, 160mm), unterwegs bin ich im Taunus und im Odenwald. Bikepark hab ich bis jetzt wegen der ganzen Ausrüstung und des fehlenden Autos noch nicht ausprobiert... Aber ich würde mich totel freuen, wenn man mal unter Mädels fahren kann und wäre definitiv dabei!

LG Kathi


----------



## 3ster (24. März 2014)

Hey Kathi, 

irgendwie lustig, dass viele Mädels so um die 30 rum anscheinend noch mal auf die "großen Räder" kommen  Insgesamt sind wir aber doch ne ganze Menge und da sollte sich doch in den nächsten Wochen mal was machen lassen  Woher kommst du denn genau?

LG
Tina


----------



## Kassandrophe (24. März 2014)

Hey Tina,
ja, dass fand ich auch witzig... Aber wenn man erst mal auf den Geschmack gekommen ist...
Nachdem ich letztes Jahr am Gardasee und im Allgäu gefahren bin, war klar, da muss ein neues Bike her...
Ich wohne in Frankfurt in der Innenstadt und fahre je nachdem in den Taunus (letzten Sonntag den Reichenbachtrail und den Trail an der Weißenwand ) oder nach Darmstadt und dann Richtung Frankenstein, Melibokus. Aber generell bin ich für alles zu haben 
LG Kathi


----------



## 3ster (24. März 2014)

In Darmstadt war ich vor 1,5 Wochen auch zum ersten mal, als ich Marion (Bittersweet hier im Forum) mal mit dem Bike besucht habe. Waren da auf den Trails rund um Frankenstein unterwegs und mir hat es wirklich gut gefallen, weil da für alle "Leistungsklassen" was dabei ist  Bist du nächstes Wochenende vielleicht auch in Beerfelden? Das Wetter soll ja anscheinend auch recht akzeptabel werden zum Wochenende hin...


----------



## Kassandrophe (24. März 2014)

Huhu,
ja, da gibt es ein paar sehr nette Ecken  Hab drei Jahre da gewohnt und bin öfters da... Also wenn es dich mal wieder dahin verschlägt... 
Leider bin ich am Wochenende nicht in Beerfelden  Das hatte ich mal geplant, aber da is was dazwischen gekommen... Total Schade!


----------



## Silvermoon (25. März 2014)

wie??? wer kommt denn hier alles aus der Ecke um Darmstadt??? Das ist auch nicht so weit von mir entfernt 
Darüber sollten wir uns doch am Samstag bei Gelegenheit mal gründlich austauschen, Mädels!
Bin auch gerade auf Enduro-Suche  und ja, davon hatte ich auch mal gehört: je älter um so mehr Federweg 
Komisch, ob da was dran ist???? 
Wir sehn uns am Samstag  
...und das Wetter soll ja richtig super werden  perfekt!!!!


----------



## 3ster (25. März 2014)

Jaaaa, die Wettervorhersage sieht echt bombig aus. Wenn es so weiter geht, dann ist kurze Hose angesagt am Sonntag  Ich freu mich schon, wenn das Wochenende in greifbare Nähe rückt...

Darmstadt ist von mir aus (Fulda) mit dem Auto etwas über eine Stunde entfernt, aber für einen Tag oder auch mal zwei lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall, wenn man sich mal mit paar Leuten/Mädels verabreden würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2014)

Ich beneide Euch. Letztes Jahr beim LadiesOpen hat es geschneit. Im Fahrtechnikkursanbieterthread haben sie gerade erst ein Foto von uns vom letzten Jahr vom Gravity 2 reingestellt.

Ach, und Darmstadt ist quasi ein Katzensprung von mir aus.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2014)

Oh ja, an die Bilder vom letzten Ladies Open kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern: Schnee...Schnee...Schnee....
Nun, soll am Wochenende bis 20° warm werden ich freu mich drüber!


----------



## RedWitch82 (16. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mich genau wegen diesem Thema hier im Forum angemeldet, weil es ja scheinbar doch einige Damen in meiner Nähe gibt, die, wie ich, die Lust am MTB entdeck haben. Bin 31 und wohne in Gelnhausen.
@ crushkill, wir könnten uns vermutlich sogar kennen, bist du immer mal in Gn unterwegs?
@ chaotenkind, Hanau ist je direkt um die Ecke, kenne ich recht gut (wenn auch eher aus musikalischer Sicht)

Hier in Gelnhausen habe ich jetzt noch nicht den tollen Trail gefunden, war aber jetzt ein paar Mal hinter Wächtersbach unterwegs, teils auch mit dem Fahrradbus nach sonstwohin und dann wieder zurück (Hoherrodskopf, glaube ich, genauere Angabe ist schwierig, bin nicht so das Orientierungsmonster). Gerade letztes Wochenende war ich am Buchberg, da im Umkreis sind ein paar coole Trails dabei (soweit ich das als Laie einschätzen kann), kenne mich zwar nicht so toll aus und erkunde noch, find ich aber gut. Immer wenn es um den Hahnenkamm geht, habe ich den Eindruck dass das unter DIE Königsdisziplin im Umkreis schlechthin fällt, weiß nicht ob ich das kräftemäßig schon schaffe, mir reichen momentan 60km schon völlig aus. Würde mich auch eher noch als (ehrgeizige) Anfängerin sehen.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn wer Lust hat mal ne Runde zu drehen, meldet euch, vielleicht schaffen wir ja auch mal ein Treffen in einer Gruppe, sind ja nicht so weit voneinander entfernt alle.
Fände es auch super mal mit Mädels zu fahren die Spaß auf MTB haben. Mein "Problem" momentan ist, dass man mit meinen Freundinnen nicht umbedingt durch den tiefsten Matsch fahren kann und ich aber wenn ich mit Kumpels unterwegs bin oft mal hinterherhechele...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2014)

Buchberg ist nett, Hahnenkamm etwas netter. Waren gestern mal wieder kurz da um etwas Achterbahn in den Bombenkratern zu fahren:





Der Italiener auf dem Buchberg ist übrigens essenstechnisch ganz gut. Günstiger und nicht weit, die Naturfreunde in Rodenbach. Dort kann man Sonntag nachmittags zwischendurch schön zum Kuchenvernichten einfallen um die Energiereserven wieder aufzufüllen. Das Hahnenkammhaus ist aber auch ok. Wenn das Wetter hält, machen wir am Donnerstagabend eine Feierabendrunde über den Hahnenkamm. So ca. 50 km und 600 HM ab Hanau-Steinheim. Startzeit steht noch nicht fest, liegt warscheinlich so zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## nikl69 (22. April 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Buchberg ist nett, Hahnenkamm etwas netter. Waren gestern mal wieder kurz da um etwas Achterbahn in den Bombenkratern zu fahren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du in etwa erklären in welcher Richtung das von Hahnenkammhaus aus das ist? ich bin selten da und finde immer nur die selben Wege :-(


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. April 2014)

Westseite (Richtung Wasserlos/Alzenau), hinter der kleinen Hütte neben dem Hahnenkammhaus geht es in zwei Trails. Der rechte davon bis zum nächsten Querweg. Dann muss man ein bisschen schauen, die Einstiege sind nicht immer gleich zu sehen, man hat schnell mal einen Wanderweg nach unten erwischt (fährt sich aber auch nett). Im Prinzip auf dem querenden Schotterweg immer schauen, ob rechts vom jeweiligen Wanderweg der nach unten führt ein schmaler Pfad in den Wald geht. Die Bombenkrater sind nicht ganz legal, an einem anderen Einstieg (von einem Wanderweg aus) hat der Jagdpächter selbigen versperrt, muss man halt drumherum schieben.
Allerdings gibt es auch die anderen Richtungen runter ne Menge schöner Abfahrten. Der Trail Richtung Brücken (Großhemsbach, Südostseite) ist allerdings an ein paar Stellen etwas haarig (sieht flacher aus als es ist):


----------



## nikl69 (22. April 2014)

Super, danke. Damit kann ich was anfangen, werd mal suchen. Ich hab mir schon öfters mal vorgenommen die Gegend mal abzufahren, ich hör und les immer was es dort für tolle Trails gibt. Mein Kraft langt aber leider nicht, noch nicht, dort 3-4 mal hoch zu fahren, leider :-(

Der "Weg" sieht heftig aus. Ich bin im Winter dort mal gewandert und hab tolle Wege entdeckt, ich find sie aber leider nicht wieder  beim nächsten Wandern nehm ich das Navi mit.


----------



## RedWitch82 (23. April 2014)

Ja, der Italiener auf dem Buchberg ist schon ok. Sind da die Tage auch eingekehrt und haben erstmal nen Kinderteller Nudeln verdrückt.

Wie gesagt Hahnenkamm war ich noch nie und kenne ich mich nicht aus, würde ich in einer toleranten (Mädels-) Gruppe, die ein ungeübtes Hardtail mitnehmen, auch mal ausprobieren. Donnerstag geht bei mir nicht, generell ist's unter der Woche schwierig, weil ich zwar in Hanau arbeite aber nie so genau weiß wann ich Feierabend machen kann. Wochenends wäre gut.
War an Ostern übrigens nochmal in der Gegend Gelnhausen, 4 Fichten unterwegs und habe vermutlich auch diesen ominösen Trail gefunden, der hier irgendwo erwähnt wurde...
Ist aber nicht vergleichbar mit dem auf den Fotos ein paar Posts über mir. Aber auch ned verkehrt. Und am Blockhaus soll man gut einkehren können hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2014)

Das wandern im Winter machen wir am Hahnenkamm auch. Trailkontrolle.
Wenn wir fahren, wird grundsätzlich auf den schwächsten Mitfahrer Rücksicht genommen. Die Trails sind Hardtailtauglich, man ist damit halt etwas langsamer. Wir hatten schon jemanden dabei, der mit nem alten Starrbike dort so ziemlich alles runtergefahren ist. Wenn ich das schwere Rad nehme, mache ich auch Pausen am Hahnenkammhaus und warte bis die anderen wieder oben sind (dauert in der Regel so 45 Minuten) und fahre dann die nächste Abfahrt mit, weil es mir sonst zu anstrengend wird. Am Sonntag, den 6.7. ist ne "offizielle" Hahnenkammtour, d.h. sie steht im Last Minute Biking. Ansonsten kurz bei den Eisbären im Regionalforum Frankfurt und Umgebung reinschauen. Dort posten wir unsere kurzfristigen Touren, auch die am Wochenende. Diesen Samstag geht es aller Voraussicht nach Kronberg zu Hibike zum Testival und anschließend auf den Feldberg (und wieder runter natürlich). Das ist dann aber so ne 100 -120 km-Runde, aber wir pausieren ja bei Hibike. Feldi ist hier in der Gegend am nettesten zum biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (23. April 2014)

Am Kinzigsee waren wir mal beim Italiener, das ist Gardasee-Feeling.
Zwischen Barbarossaquelle uns Alzenau sind supertolle Trails die richtig Spaß machen. Das kann man natürlich auch mit Buchberg verbinden. Ne Freundin kommt aus Gelnhausen, wir treffen uns immer am Sportplatz in Rodenbach von da sind noch ein paar Meter bis in den Wald. 
Bibergemünd gibts aber auch ein paar schöne Trails. Ich hab hier noch ein .gpx vom Spessartmarathon............


----------



## RedWitch82 (23. April 2014)

Ja,den Italiener da an See kenne ich.An dieser Segelschule oder was das ist,ist auch immer gut was los. In Rodenbacher Wald bin ich letztes Jahr mal mitgefahren in einer Gruppe,war echt cool, kenne mich selbst aber nicht wirklich aus da. Muss das mal im Auge behalten mit den Touren, aber an Sonntagen sieht's bei mir an sich meistens gut aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. April 2014)

Ja, im Wald um die Barbarossaquelle und Alzenau sind wir auch immer mal unterwegs, liegt auf dem Weg zum Hahnenkamm. Der Trail zum Klappermühlchen ist ganz schön und die Birkenhainer ist dort wo sie nicht in einen Schotterweg verwandelt wurde auch nett zu fahren. Und auch sonst gibt es ringsum schöne Trails. Wir fallen, wenn wir nicht allzu weit fahren wollen, auch gerne mal auf dem Fernblick bei Freigericht ein. Italiener, sehr gut, leider nicht ganz günstig. Der Wirt fährt selbst MTB und es ist das Stammlokal vom MTB-Club Neuses. Tolle Terrasse mit Fernblick bis zum Taunus.

Um Rodenbach und den Buchberg ist das Winterrevier, da man sich in Naturfreundehaus in Rodenbach schön aufwärmen und leckeren Kuchen konsumieren kann. Das Naturfreundehaus liegt direkt am Waldrand, wo ein paar Kiddies, anscheinend legal, sich eine kleine Trainigsstrecke in den Wald gezimmert haben. Es ist schon erstaunlich, was man in der nähreren Umgebung so für schöne Trails hat. Mein Scheich hat mittlerweile auch gelernt, dass man nicht immer tief in den Spessart muss um Spass zu haben. Trotzdem kennt er sich im tieferen Spessart fast besser aus, als vor seiner Haustür.

Den Spessartbike-Marathon bin ich ein paar mal mitgefahren und kenne die Trails. Schöner sind allerdings die Trails vom Biebergrund-Marathon (wenn man sie für sich hat, nicht während des Marathons). Die hat uns mal einer vom MTB-Club Neuses gezeigt. Die treffen sich übrigens fast jeden Sonntag am Fernblick zum fahren. Einfach mal auf deren Homepage nachsehen. 

Das Kaufhaus Benzing in Freigericht veranstaltet übrigens einmal im Jahr ein MTB-Wochenende in Heinrichstal mit unterschiedlichen Leistungsgruppen. Da kann man die Gegend auch kennenlernen. Ich weiß nicht ob es auf deren Homepage drauf ist, denn es ist immer schnell ausgebucht. Wenn nicht, anrufen und nach Sven fragen, der hat die Sportabteilung unter sich und organisiert das Ganze. Wir haben das zweimal mitgemacht, leider sind wir dieses Jahr zum Termin im Urlaub.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2014)

Da ist demnächst was los:







Habe die Freeride-Tour vor zwei Jahren mitgemacht. Ging auf Trails und durch die Bombenkrater am Hahnenkamm. Sehr empfehlenswert und ein Freerider braucht es für die Trails nicht. Die Damenrunde kann man vergessen, die führt im Schneckentempo fast nur über Forstwege.
Habe selbst leider dieses Jahr schon einen anderen Termin am 10.05., sonst wäre ich wieder mit dabei. Start war bislang immer am Fernblick (der Italiener). Am besten auf der Honpepage mal nachsehen, ob es immer noch so ist. Wer mit dem Auto anreist, Parkplätze gibt es.
Anmelden muss man sich nicht. Einfach da sein reicht.


----------



## 3ster (27. April 2014)

Hi Chaotenkind,

ich kann leider den Link aus deinem letzten Beitrag nicht öffnen, da steht bei mir irgendwie gar nichts. Kannst du den noch mal anders posten?! 

LG


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da ist demnächst was los:





Spoiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (27. April 2014)

Fernblick kenne ich auch. War da aber schon ein paar Jährchen nicht mehr. Der MTB-Club in Neuses ist mir ein Begriff. Ein Kumpel von mir und ich wollen als mal einen Bekannten von uns überreden (der da Mitglied ist) uns mal ein paar schöne Strecken zu zeigen, da er sich bestimmt gut auskennt. Er sagte letztens, dass die das ganze Jahr über fahren, immer Mittwoches und Samstags. Kann man wohl auch mal so mitfahren.
Sven von Benzing ist mir ein Begriff. Das ist der Typ wo mein Papa jedes Jahr seine Skier und mein Brett zur Wartung hinbringt. Dass die auch MTB-Touren machen ist mir aber neu.
Diesen Bikepark bei Rodenbach haben wir letzt gefunden, Naturfreundehaus sagt mir aber jetzt nix, wäre aber sicher interessant gewesen, vor allem wenn's Kuchen gibt… 
Komisches Wetter heute.


----------



## nikl69 (27. April 2014)

Fernblick ist genial! und wenn du schon da bist, fahr doch einfach mal den Spessartbogen. Recht neuer Wanderweg, geht bis Schlüchtern und man kann bequem mit dem Zug zurück. Der hat alles zu bieten und wenn du ihn Richtung Schlüchtern fährst, kommst du über die Wiese unterhalb des Fernblickes hoch  gut zu Pause machen


----------



## RedWitch82 (27. April 2014)

Ich seh' schon, wir sollten mal ne Hessen-Mädels-Tour planen…?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2014)

Jaaaa....
Wenn wir meinen Scheich als Guide verhaften, haben wir auch jemanden, der jeden Stein und jede Wurzel im Spessart mit Vornamen kennt.

Sven kümmert sich übrigens auch um die Skier von meinem Scheich... MTB-Touren machen die von Benzing aber nur an einem Wochenende im Jahr.
Die Jungs und Mädels vom MTB Neuses sind ok. Nur nicht bei der schnellen Männertruppe mitfahren. Die sind ekelhaft fit. Ein 25er Schnitt auf der Birkenhainer ist gar nix für die! Und da kann man sich ausrechnen wie schnell die unterwegs sind, um auf diesen Schnitt zu kommen.

Wiese zum Fernblick hoch ist schon ein wenig fies. Alle die auf der Terrasse sitzen sehen dir zu wie du dich hochquälst und schließen Wetten ab, wann du anfängst zu schieben. Wir schleichen uns meistens von hinten durch den Wald an.

@3ster: Ich hatte keinen Link, sondern ein Foto vom Flyer gepostet. Also bei mir ist das Foto zu sehen, wenn ich diesen Thread aufrufe.
Aber zur Sicherheit den Inhalt: am 10.5. ist der 4. Biketag des MTB-Neuses e.V. Ab 13:00 Bike-Check, ab 14:00 Uhr 4 Touren unterschiedlicher Länge und Schwierigkeit. Näheres auf der Homepage (und weitere Veranstaltungen).

http://www.mtb-neuses.de/

Die Neusseser bauen übrigens gerade an nem kleinen Dirtpark.


----------



## MrsBergamont (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

ich komme aus Wiesbaden, bin 28 und fahre seit 2013. Bin jedes WE unterwegs, in Beerfelden war ich auch schon. In Stromberg bin ich sehr gerne - und entdecke gerne neue Strecken.

Ich bin schon ne Weile auf der Suche nach Mädels, die mit mir fahren würden.
Bin momentan weitestgehend mit meinem Freund und seinen Jungs unterwegs (sind aber alles die Downhiller  ), die fahren halt alle schon viele Jahre und da komme ich leider nicht so ganz mit.

Würd mich freuen, wenn mal wer von euch mit mir fahren will.

Grüße, Eve

P.S. Ladies Opening Beerfelden hatte ich leider verpasst dieses Jahr, weil vorher beim Biken Handgelenk mit nem Haarriss gebrochen


----------



## MrsBergamont (7. Mai 2014)

Bin am Samstag jetzt in Stromberg unterwegs, wenn jmd. mit will.
Ansonsten haben wir jetzt zusätzlich auch eine Hessen MTB Fb Gruppe:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/305509066274556/


----------



## Rea (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Eve,

ich bin beruflich vom 19.-21. Mai in Stromberg und nehm mein Rad mit. Ist aber ein HT und ich fahr auch nur die blaue und rote Strecke, wenn du trotzdem Lust hast, kann man sich gern Abends für ein paar Runden treffen


----------



## RedWitch82 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich mache jetzt einfach mal nen Vorschlag, weil's ja doch ein paar aus der Gegend sind. Wie siehst denn bei euch am 01. Juni aus? Hat jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen? Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus, hätte aber auch mal Lust auf diesen Hahnenkamm zu fahren, aber dann bitte ohne große Umwege damit ich nicht unten am Berg schon völligst platt bin. 
@Chaotenkind, gerne auch mit Guide. Aber wie gesagt, ich brauche vermutlich hier und dann etwas länger, also nur vorsorglich, nicht dass hinterher einer weint...


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2014)

Ich würde vermutlich das schwere Rad nehmen, damit mutiere ich zur Schnecke bergauf. Das gemütliche fahren kennt er mittlerweile und er ist diesbezüglich entspannt. Alles eine Frage jahrelanger langsamer Gewöhnung. Bergab kann man ihn dann einfach bis zum nächsten Querweg runterhacken lassen, dort wartet er sowieso. Ich kenne die Trails und habe auch kein Problem, diese mal langsam zu fahren oder zwischendurch anzuhalten wenn eine schwierige Stelle kommt. Runterwärts erreiche ich sein Tempo aufgrund erheblich geringerer Hangabtriebskraft auch nie. Habs mal ausgerechnet für ein Gefälle von 20%. Ohne Berücksichtigung von ggf. unterschiedlichen Rollwiderständen macht er 1 m/s mehr als ich.

1. Juni ist allerdings nicht möglich, da wir am 28. Mai nach La Gomera abhauen, um dort mal wieder die Trails unsicher zu machen. Wir kommen erst am 8. oder 9. Juni zurück.


----------



## MrsBergamont (9. Mai 2014)

01. Juni würde denk ich gehen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (11. Mai 2014)

Können wir ja erstmal festhalten. Vielleicht will noch wer mit.


----------



## bobbycar (30. Mai 2014)

Komme aus Fulda, da ohne Auto bin ich auf den Zug angewiesen - aber der fährt bequem durch Gelnhausen und Co  Fahre viel Enduro, in Beerfelden war ich erst 1 Mal, ist aber nett dort.


----------



## RedWitch82 (30. Mai 2014)

Hi, steht das noch mit der Tour am Sonntag? Also wegen mir schon, muss bloß etwas aufpassen wie das konditionell aussieht,mache grad so ne Ernährungskur (-Diät... ) und Essen nur noch bestimmte Sachen.
Ist das eine reine Damentour, oder können da auch Herren mit, wäre für mich jetzt nicht das Problem.


----------



## MrsBergamont (30. Mai 2014)

Haben uns Sonntag mit paar Mädels in Beerfelden verabredet und morgen in Bad Ems. Hab allerdings auch grad eine tierische Erkältung/ Grippe und versuche die noch in Griff zu bekommen.


----------



## MrsBergamont (1. Juni 2014)

Bei mir wurde die Erkältung leider nicht besser - ich muss für heute passen


----------



## RedWitch82 (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo, am nächsten Mittwoch wird es um 18.oo Uhr eine kleine MTB-Tour geben. Mit dabei sind (außer mir) noch zwei andere Forumsmitglieder von hier. Startpunkt ist in Gelnhausen (Calimero/ Müllerwiese). Die Strecke beträgt 28km und 600Hm. Fall wer Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte melden.


----------



## Marimose (8. Juli 2014)

Hi Mädels,
ich würd mich euch gern anschließen, bin 26 komm aus DA und fahre ein Race/Marathon-Fully. Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr allein durch die Landschaft zu kurven
Wär super wenn sich was ergeben würde!

LG Maria


----------



## RedWitch82 (11. August 2014)

So, also ich hab jetzt erstmal Urlaub. War jetzt immer mal mit ein paar männlichen Kollegen hier aus dem Forum unterwegs, wenn aber mal die ein oder andere Dame im Umkreis Gelnhausen/ Freigericht Ambitionen hat - immer melden.


----------



## MrsBergamont (18. August 2014)

Kuriere grad Bänderriss aus, werd am 30.08. Samstags wohl in Stromberg biken, falls wer mit will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (18. August 2014)

Stromberg war ich noch nicht, klingt aber gut


----------



## MrsBergamont (19. August 2014)

Ist ne coole Strecke, auch für Anfänger gut fahrbar. Also kann wirklich jeder mitkommen


----------



## bobbycar (19. August 2014)

Enduro mäßigund technisch bin ich fortgeschritten, nur parkmäßig sind große Drops und Gaps tabu ^^


----------



## MrsBergamont (19. August 2014)

Ne Stromberg wildhog schafft jeder, ist auch alles mit chicken lines versehen


----------



## bobbycar (19. August 2014)

Deshalb ja *lach
Die letzten 4 Monate waren produktiv


----------



## MrsBergamont (31. August 2014)

Bin nächsten Samstag 6.9. Im Bikepark Bad Ems, jmd. Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (31. August 2014)

Jupp, wäre eine Überlegung wert


----------



## MrsBergamont (31. August 2014)

Bin mit ner Freundin auf jeden Fall da. Also wenn wer mit will einfach melden.


----------



## RedWitch82 (6. April 2015)

So, mal das alte Thema ausgegraben. 
Ist hier noch wer die fährt und mal Lust auf ne gemeinsame Tour hat?
Eiere momentan recht viel am Hufeisen rum, ist in der Nähe von Gelnhausen und hat ein paar tolle Trails. 
Kein XC, dafür ist die neue Möhre zu übergewichtig, eher Richtung Enduro.

Soweit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. April 2015)

Hufeisen kenne ich, da sind wir auch immer mal wieder.
Am Feitag haut mein Herzallerliebster nach Malle ab, zum Rennradeln. Also hätte ich am WE frei, könnte das schwere Rad ins Auto laden und nach Gelnhausen rüberfahren. Sonst fahren wir ja mit den Bikes in Hanau los, wenn wir die Trails am Hufeisen unsicher machen wollen, aber so hätte ich die Chance, die Anfahrt mal gemütlicher zu gestalten und somit die fette Sau Gassi zu führen.


----------



## RedWitch82 (9. April 2015)

Hi, klingt nach einem Plan, wie siehts denn Sonntags aus? Wenn du willst können wir uns bei mir treffen und hinfahren. Denke mal die DH-Fraktion ist evtl auch da. Wollte an sich mal Polster und Deckel einpacken und etwas üben, aber das geht ja auch mal unter der Woche. Können da gern hinfahren. Und ja, ruhig das Dickerchen mitnehmen, meins ist jetzt auch nicht grad zierlich und bevor ich nicht nachkomme...


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. April 2015)

Sonntag wäre ok. Wenn Du mir die Adresse schickst (am besten per PN), wo wir uns treffen können, füttere ich das Navi damit und schlage dann bei dir auf. Und Uhrzeit wäre nicht schlecht.
DH geht mit meiner Möhre allerdings nicht. Da fehlt es etwas an Federweg, ist halt nur ein übergewichtiges Enduro. Die Knie- und Ellenbogenprotektoren würde ich mitnehmen, Safety-Jacket und FF hab ich im Spessart noch nie gebraucht. Ich denke, der Rückenprotektor im Rucksack sollte reichen. Ok, vielleicht doch FF oder?


----------



## Dixon05021977 (6. Mai 2015)

Servus, 
Was geht da am Hufeisen? Ist das nen Ausflug wert oder eher nur wenn man dort wohnt


----------



## RedWitch82 (6. Mai 2015)

Kommt drauf an was du vor hast, eignet sich fast besser zum shutteln.


----------



## Dixon05021977 (6. Mai 2015)

Okay ... Dachte es wäre interessant mal vorbei zufahren gibt's dort gute trails mit Niveau oder eher Waldautobahnen ,  bin auf euren Thread gestoßen weil ich Infos zum Hahnenkamm suchte und ich auch aus der Gegend komme ... Wo kann man von dort aus weiter fahren was interessant wäre ? Und Spaß macht und nicht gleich vorbei ist


----------



## RedWitch82 (6. Mai 2015)

Fahr ruhig mal zum Hufeisen, da gibt es schon ein paar gute Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (6. Mai 2015)

Hufeisen geht definitiv auch mit nem Enduro. Aber bitte gescheiten Helm auf und Rücksicht auf Wanderer und Co nehmen ✌


----------



## Shrew (7. Mai 2015)

Hi aus FFM, 
wo genau fahrt ihr denn? ich wäre auch interessiert, vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch "Anfängerinnen" die Lust hätten was zu fahren, ich fahre Enduro aber erst seit diesem jahr


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2015)

Hufeisen ging auch mit meinem alten Helius CC mit 120 mm Federweg. Ja, auch die steile Stelle mit dem anschließenden hübschen kleinen Linksanlieger. Da hat es mich zwar gemault (ist aber nix weiter passiert), das lag jedoch nicht am Bike, sondern an etwas zuviel Tempo an dieser Stelle. Wenn der Anlieger etwas höher gewesen wäre (ein Wallride an dieser Stelle wäre auch nicht schlecht), ja dann...

Schade, dass ich momentan aus anderen Gründen nicht biken darf, die Stelle würde ich gerne noch mal etwas langsamer oder mit schwerem Gerät angehen. Außerdem ist es entspannter, wenn man die Strecke schon mal gefahren ist.


----------



## RedWitch82 (11. Mai 2015)

Glaube unsere Ansichten von "nix weiter passiert" gehen etwas auseinander. Ich jedenfalls war ziemlich erschrocken. 
Denk ich bin am Sonntag mal wieder da, evtl. sogar zum shutteln.


----------



## Marina96 (28. Mai 2015)

Ich würde auch gerne fahren lernen und wäre natürlich  sehr erfreut wenn mir jemand im Raum  Hannover  was zeigen  kann LG Marina


----------



## Shrew (21. Juni 2015)

Ist die Mädels Gruppe hier die letzte Woche Sonntag in Stromberg unterwegs war? 2 DH Mädels eine die englisch Sprach und ein paar enduros waren auch dabei


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Glaube unsere Ansichten von "nix weiter passiert" gehen etwas auseinander. Ich jedenfalls war ziemlich erschrocken.
> Denk ich bin am Sonntag mal wieder da, evtl. sogar zum shutteln.


 
Ein paar Kratzer und alle Knochen heil ist ok. Mittlerweile sieht man auch nix mehr. Mein Männe hat sich die Trails mittlerweile angesehen und die Stelle verweigert. Ging mir runter wie Öl, da es sonst eher umgekehrt ist.

Biken darf ich wegen der anderen Sache aber immer noch nicht. Wenn die nächste OP gut ausgeht, bin ich wieder am Start. Heute die letzten Unterlagen und die Einweisung zur Kerckhoff-Klinik geschickt, hoffentlich bestellen sie mich kurzfristig ein. Ich hätte die Schei§§e gerne hinter mir.


----------



## RedWitch82 (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, ist ja auch nicht ohne da oben. Mich hat's gestern da auch zerlegt. Mal keine Ellenbogenschoner angezogen, weil's so warm war. 10 Minuten nach dem Start der Tour übern Lenker abgestiegen und mit den Unterarmen gebremst. Seh' aus wie zu Schulkindzeiten und die Schulter ist auch geprellt.
Neben dem Trail den du kennst ist noch ein anderer (NuShoe), den bin ich gestern als Abschluss das erste mal überhaupt gefahren. Ist nochmal kerniger, da gibt es ein Steilstück, nennt sich Steinbruch, das ist ne Menge Überwindung, vor allem wenn unten grad CCler vorbeikommen und zugucken wollen. 
Und Stöckchen wurden auch wieder gelegt, unglaublich.
Also diese Woche ist nix mit biken, dafür gehe ich mal das Projekt Bremsbeläge wechseln an.
Kannst ja mal Bescheid geben, wenn du wieder fit bist, drücke dir die Daumen das es schnell geht.


----------

